# :: The Formula 1 - 2009 Season Thread ::



## desiibond (Mar 24, 2009)

*Upcoming race:*

2009 FORMULA 1 TELEFONICA GRAND PRIX OF EUROPE (Valencia)​ 
*Time Table:*


Fri 21 August 2009
 Friday Practice 1:   13:30 - 15:00                   
Friday Practice 2:       17:30 - 19:00                     

Sat 22 August 2009
Saturday Practice: 14:30 - 15:30
Qualifying 17:30         

Sun 23 August 2009                   

Race 17:30


Race Calendar:

01 2009 FORMULA 1 ING AUSTRALIAN GRAND PRIX (Melbourne) 27 - 29 Mar

02 2009 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIAN GRAND PRIX (Kuala Lumpur) 03 - 05 Apr

03 2009 FORMULA 1 CHINESE GRAND PRIX (Shanghai) 17 - 19 Apr

04 2009 FORMULA 1 GULF AIR BAHRAIN GRAND PRIX (Sakhir) 24 - 26 Apr

05 FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO DE ESPANA TELEFONICA 2009 (Catalunya) 08 - 10 May

06 FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX DE MONACO 2009 (Monte Carlo) 21 - 24 May

07 2009 FORMULA 1 ING TURKISH GRAND PRIX (Istanbul) 05 - 07 Jun

08 2009 FORMULA 1 SANTANDER BRITISH GRAND PRIX (Silverstone) 19 - 21 Jun

09 FORMULA 1 GROSSER PREIS SANTANDER VON DEUTSCHLAND 2009 (Nürburgring) 10 - 12 Jul

10 FORMULA 1 ING MAGYAR NAGYDIJ 2009 (Budapest) 24 - 26 Jul

 11 2009 FORMULA 1 TELEFONICA GRAND PRIX OF EUROPE (Valencia) 21 - 23 Aug

12 2009 FORMULA 1 ING BELGIAN GRAND PRIX (Spa-Francorchamps) 28 - 30 Aug

13 FORMULA 1 GRAN PREMIO SANTANDER D'ITALIA 2009 (Monza) 11 - 13 Sep

14 2009 FORMULA 1 SINGTEL SINGAPORE GRAND PRIX (Singapore) 25 - 27 Sep

15 2009 FORMULA 1 FUJI TELEVISION JAPANESE GRAND PRIX (Suzuka) 02 - 04 Oct

16 FORMULA 1 GRANDE PREMIO DO BRASIL 2009 (Sao Paulo) 16 - 18 Oct

17 2009 FORMULA 1 ETIHAD AIRWAYS ABU DHABI GRAND PRIX (Yas Marina Circuit) 30 Oct - 01 Nov

Driver Standings: 

1              Jenson Button                          70                                               
2              Mark Webber                                       51.5                                               
3              Sebastian Vettel                                       47 
                                              4              Rubens Barrichello                                       44                                               
5              Nico Rosberg                                       25.5 
                                              6              Jarno Trulli                                       22.5                                               
7              Felipe Massa                                       22 
                                              8              Lewis Hamilton                                       19                                               
9              Kimi Räikkönen                                       18                                               
10              Timo Glock                                       16                                               
11              Fernando Alonso                                       13                                               
12              Heikki Kovalainen                                       9                                               
13              Nick Heidfeld                                       6                                               
14              Sebastien Buemi                                       3                                               
15              Robert Kubica                                       2                                               
16              Sebastien Bourdais                                       2                                               
17              Giancarlo Fisichella                                       0 
                                              18              Kazuki Nakajima                                       0                                               
19              Adrian Sutil                                       0                                               
20              Nelsinho Piquet                                       0 
                                              21              Jaime Alguersuari                                       0

Constructor Standing: ​ 

1             Brawn-Mercedes             114                                    
2             RBR-Renault             98.5                                    
3             Ferrari             40                                    
4             Toyota             38.5 
                                   5             McLaren-Mercedes             28                                    
6             Williams-Toyota             25.5                                    
7             Renault             13                                    
8             BMW Sauber             8                                    
9             STR-Ferrari             5                                    
10             Force India-Mercedes             0


----------



## red_devil (Mar 24, 2009)

ah let the races begin !

<btw, what will decide the championship this season ? the number of race wins or points ? read somewhere that they'll use the points system this time and from the next season onwards the most wins thing will be applied...is it true ?>


----------



## VD17 (Mar 25, 2009)

^ yeah thats true... FOTA pointed to a clause which said that the FIA hysterics cant change laws that soon before a season start without obtaining the permission of the teams...

remember the time when good 'ol bernie changed the scoring system as michael schumacher took the fun out of the championship just halfway into the season? i guess we're waiting for a similar feat for the senile old fool to realize how bad the medal system idea is..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

IMO, the winner-takes-all rule will be postponed to 2010 season. It's too late to apply this rule now. I really do want to stick to the TV till Yas Marina's Chequered Flag


----------



## red_devil (Mar 25, 2009)

and with the 'winner takes all' rule i'm pretty sure that people like kimi would just lose their interest in racing once they realize that they'll never be able to win the race ... and the teams might even call the car in citing some technical snag so that the engines could be preserved for future races


----------



## channabasanna (Mar 25, 2009)

Eagerly waiting to see the Ferrari's vrooom past the auto driver


----------



## Rahim (Mar 25, 2009)

Have to get a STB this week


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

hehehe. It's one sport that required top quality viewing


----------



## red_devil (Mar 25, 2009)

the poll is very much in favor of kimi....hope he does go on to win...don't want that friggin  hamilton to win


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

^^always supporing reds


----------



## Rahim (Mar 25, 2009)

Apna Maallyyaaa ka kya hoga


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

uske liye KingFisher beer hai na


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2009)

Australian GP First Practise Results:

1 Nico Rosberg               1:26.687		
2 Kazuki Nakajima           1:26.736	0.049	
3 Kimi Räikkönen             1:26.750	0.063	
4 Rubens Barrichello	   1:27.226	0.539	
5 Heikki Kovalainen	   1:27.453	0.766	
6 Jenson Button	           1:27.467	0.780	
7 Felipe Massa	           1:27.642	0.955	
8 Timo Glock                  1:27.710	1.023	
9 Adrian Sutil	  	   1:27.993	1.306	
10 Fernando Alonso	   1:28.123	1.436	
11 Nick Heidfeld		   1:28.137	1.450	
12 Jarno Trulli		   1:28.142	1.455	
13 Robert Kubica		   1:28.511	1.824	
14 Giancarlo Fisichella	   1:28.603	1.916	
15 Sebastien Buemi	   1:28.785	2.098	
16 Lewis Hamilton	 	   1:29.042	2.355	
17 Mark Webber	 	   1:29.081	2.394	
18 Nelsinho Piquet	   1:29.461	2.774	
19 Sebastien Bourdais	   1:29.499	2.812	
20 Sebastian Vettel 	   1:32.784	6.097


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 27, 2009)

Woah! What do you know? All the diffuser controversies and all.. just came from a live blog of 1st practice and Williams is 1,2 followed by Kimi, Lewis was some 16th.  
*www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2009/03/27/australian-grand-prix-practice-1-live-blog/

Although nothing can be said until tomorrow's qualifying, yet the pre-season testing and the pre-race practices put some interesting things into perspective.

Practice 2 starts in 2.5 hours, follow the blog if anyone's interested.

I will vote only after Melbourne.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2009)

yes. nothing can be said from this as the time of Rosberg is 1.4secs slower than last year's  best qualifying timing.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 27, 2009)

I think cars this season are miles slower than last year, isn't it? The only plus is the KERS with temporary boosts. Practice 2 should be interesting as it will almost a similar setup for qualifying. 

Also, are Williams running KERS? Because if not, then it is weird as Kimi with KERS still falls behind them. Is that rear winged downforce influencing such a big deal?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2009)

This year's cars should be faster than last year's cars due to revised aerodynamics that lead to more downforce and wing adjustments+KERS add to the increase in speed. First practise is always like this. Teams concentrate on setup rather than speed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope McLaren win the constructor's championship. But Hamilton shouldn't win the driver's. I don't like him.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2009)

Friday second practise:

1 Nico Rosberg 1:26.053		
2 Rubens Barrichello 1:26.157	0.104	
3 Jarno Trulli 1:26.350	0.297	
4 Mark Webber 1:26.370	0.317	
5 Jenson Button	1:26.374	0.321	
6 Timo Glock 1:26.443	0.390	
7 Kazuki Nakajima	1:26.560	0.507	
8 Sebastian Vettel 1:26.740	0.687	
9 Adrian Sutil 1:27.040	0.987	
10 Felipe Massa 1:27.064	1.011	
11 Kimi Räikkönen	1:27.204	1.151	
12 Fernando Alonso 1:27.232	1.179	
13 Giancarlo Fisichella 1:27.282	1.229	
14 Nick Heidfeld 1:27.317	1.264	
15 Robert Kubica 1:27.398	1.345	
16 Sebastien Bourdais 1:27.479	1.426	
17 Heikki Kovalainen 1:27.802	1.749	
18 Lewis Hamilton	 1:27.813	1.760	
19 Nelsinho Piquet 1:27.828	1.775	
20 Sebastien Buemi 1:28.076	2.023	

Was watching live video feed of FP2 and from what I see Ferrari and McLaren are really struggling. 

Williams, Toyota, Brawn looks to be the contenders for win and podium this weekend.
Ferrari, Redbull, STR, Force India : contenders for midfield
Renault, McLaren, BMW: God save them.

Ferrari, forget about podium, I would be happy if they get few points out of this race. They are struggling like hell for the first few laps on soft compound tyres and the car is going off the track a lot (esp in first corner which is crucial in the race)

McLaren, am sure they will be out empty handed (17th and 18th in FP2).

Note: Remember that the FP2 happened at the same time that race is going to happen. Ferrari, BMW and McLaren struggling at this temperatures is a really bad sign.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 27, 2009)

hey is the brawn gp team all hype or can they actually deliver tom.1 thing that really makes me believe in it is Mr. Brawn's presence.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2009)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> hey is the brawn gp team all hype or can they actually deliver tom.1 thing that really makes me believe in it is Mr. Brawn's presence.



There is no hype. Till end of last season,Ferrari, McLaren, BMW etc had to concentrate more on last year's car for championship but Brawn, Williams, Force India etc started working on this year's car much earlier as they were clearly out of pace last year. This meant that they had more type to design the new car and also thanks to the radical aero and rule changes that were brought in this year, they were able to make a much more competitive package.

Note: Remember how much Ferrari struggled in 2005 when lot of new rule changes came in?

This year, the worst hit is McLaren.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 27, 2009)

what time is the qualifying tomorrow and on which channel ?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2009)

Qualifying and race, both at 11:30IST on STAR sports


----------



## red_devil (Mar 27, 2009)

^ ah nice...would be real fun watching the first race of the season...and looks like all teams are pretty much evened out by the whole list of changes in rules ..

Go Ferrari !!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2009)

2009 Australian GP Practice 2 timesheet is like reverse of 2008 Australian GP Practise 2 timesheet.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 27, 2009)

^ even after looking at the times of 2nd practice i still feel there will be Ferrari on the podium ... one of the Brawn's too.... but somehow get the feeling that Alonso would be the dark horse to finish on top of podium


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2009)

^^The problem here is with the timing of race. The race starts at 5pm local time and due to low temperatures, Ferrari, BMW and McLaren are finding it really difficult to find pace and grip. 

First practice happened in scorching heat and that was the reason why Ferrari was able to be competitive. 

I do want Ferrari on the podium (as I always wish for Ferrari 1-2) but that looks pretty uncertain here (unless Williams Toyota and Brawn face reliability issues) 

From race no.2, It's going to be Ferrari!!!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2009)

Australian GP Saturday Practice: 
1 Nico Rosberg 1:25.808		
2 Jarno Trulli 1:25.811	0.003	
3 Jenson Button 1:25.981	0.173	
4 Felipe Massa 1:26.020	0.212	
5 Kazuki Nakajima 1:26.078	0.270	
6 Rubens Barrichello 1:26.348	0.540	
7 Mark Webber 1:26.355	0.547	
8 Timo Glock 1:26.410	0.602	
9 Robert Kubica 1:26.514	0.706	
10 Nick Heidfeld 1:26.555	0.747	
11 Heikki Kovalainen 1:26.652	0.844	
12 Lewis Hamilton 1:26.714	0.906	
13 Sebastian Vettel 1:27.009	1.201	
14 Adrian Sutil 1:27.062	1.254	
15 Sebastien Bourdais 1:27.152	1.344	
16 Sebastien Buemi 1:27.192	1.384	
17 Fernando Alonso 1:27.357	1.549	
18 Giancarlo Fisichella 1:27.492	1.684	
19 Nelsinho Piquet 1:27.739	1.931	
20 Kimi Räikkönen 1:28.801	2.993


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 28, 2009)

1
Jenson Button Brawn GP 1:26.202

2
Rubens Barrichello Brawn GP  1:26.505

3
Sebastian Vettel Red Bull 1:26.830

 WTF is goin on in F1 what a start to the season!!

renault should seriously drop nelson piquet


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2009)

hehe. Let them have fun for 2 to 3 races. After that it's going to be Ferrari vs McLaren!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Australian GP Qualifying:

1 Jenson Button 1:25.211	 1:24.855	 1:26.202
2 Rubens Barrichello	 1:25.006	 1:24.783	 1:26.505
3 Sebastian Vettel 1:25.938	 1:25.121	 1:26.830
4 Robert Kubica 1:25.922	 1:25.152	 1:26.914
5 Nico Rosberg 1:25.846	 1:25.123	 1:26.973
6 Timo Glock 1:25.499	 1:25.281	 1:26.975
7 Felipe Massa 1:25.844	 1:25.319	 1:27.033
8 Jarno Trulli 1:26.194	 1:25.265	 1:27.127
9 Kimi Räikkönen 1:25.899	 1:25.380	 1:27.163
10 Mark Webber 1:25.427	 1:25.241	 1:27.246
11 Nick Heidfeld 1:25.827	 1:25.504
12 Fernando Alonso 1:26.026	 1:25.605
13 Kazuki Nakajima 1:26.074	 1:25.607
14 Heikki Kovalainen 1:26.184	 1:25.726
15 Lewis Hamilton 1:26.454	 no time
16 Sebastien Buemi 1:26.503
17 Nelsinho Piquet 1:26.598
18 Giancarlo Fisichella 1:26.677
19 Adrian Sutil	1:26.742
20 Sebastien Bourdais 1:26.964


----------



## red_devil (Mar 28, 2009)

Hamilton to start 20th after gearbox penalty 

*tinyurl.com/cswjjw


----------



## desiibond (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ and Toyotas sent to back of grid for wing infringement

*www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2009/3/9084.html

Which means Massa will be starting from 6th and Raikkonen from 7th.

With KERS giving startup boost, I hope Massa will go for Podium finish.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Final grid (and cars weight):

1. Jenson Button, Brawn GP, 664.5kg
2. Rubens Barrichello, Brawn GP, 666.5
3. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 657
4. Robert Kubica, BMW Sauber, 650
5. Nico Rosberg, Williams, 657 
6. Felipe Massa, Ferrari, 654
7. Kimi Raikkonen, Ferrari, 655.5
8. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 662
9. Nick Heidfeld, BMW Sauber, 691.5
10. Fernando Alonso, Renault, 680.7
11. Heikki Kovalainen, McLaren, 690.6
12. Nelson Piquet, Renault, 694.1
13. Giancarlo Fisichella, Force India 689
14. Kazuki Nakajima, Williams, 612.5
15. Sebastien Buemi, Toro Rosso, 675.5
16. Adrian Sutil, Force India, 684.5 
17. Sebastien Bourdais, Toro Rosso, 662.5
18. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 655
19. Timo Glock, Toyota, 670
20. Jarno Trulli, Toyota, 660


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2009)

Aur Hamari Maallyyaa ke team ki position


----------



## red_devil (Mar 28, 2009)

^mallya ki gaadi ne uski beer pee li hogi...isiliye peeche reh gayi


----------



## lywyre (Mar 29, 2009)

Australia GP Results

Source www.formula1.com

The Brawn GP fairytale continued on Sunday as Jenson Button and Rubens Barrichello finished first and second in the Australian Grand Prix, to give the team a maiden one-two victory in Melbourne.

Toyota's Jarno Trulli took third after Red Bull's Sebastian Vettel and BMW Sauber's Robert Kubica retired following a late-race clash. Provisional results...

Pos	No	Driver			Team			Laps	Time/Retired	Grid	Pts
1	22	Jenson Button		Brawn-Mercedes		58	Winner		1	10
2	23	Rubens Barrichello		Brawn-Mercedes		58	+0.8 secs		2	8
3	9	Jarno Trulli		Toyota			58	+1.6 secs		20	6
4	1	Lewis Hamilton		McLaren-Mercedes		58	+2.9 secs		18	5
5	10	Timo Glock		Toyota			58	+4.4 secs		19	4
6	7	Fernando Alonso		Renault			58	+4.8 secs		10	3
7	16	Nico Rosberg		Williams-Toyota		58	+5.7 secs		5	2
8	12	Sebastien Buemi		STR-Ferrari		58	+6.0 secs		13	1
9	11	Sebastien Bourdais	STR-Ferrari		58	+6.2 secs		17	
10	20	Adrian Sutil		Force India-Mercedes	58	+6.3 secs		16	
11	6	Nick Heidfeld		BMW Sauber		58	+7.0 secs		9	
12	21	Giancarlo Fisichella	Force India-Mercedes	58	+7.3 secs		15	
13	14	Mark Webber		RBR-Renault		57	+1 Lap		8	
14	15	Sebastian Vettel		RBR-Renault		56	+2 Laps		3	
15	5	Robert Kubica		BMW Sauber		55	+3 Laps		4	
16	4	Kimi Räikkönen		Ferrari			55	+3 Laps		7	
Ret	3	Felipe Massa		Ferrari			45	+13 Laps		6	
Ret	8	Nelsinho Piquet		Renault			24	+34 Laps		14	
Ret	17	Kazuki Nakajima		Williams-Toyota		17	+41 Laps		11	
Ret	2	Heikki Kovalainen		McLaren-Mercedes		0	+58 Laps		12

================
Seems my bet is pretty good. . Hope Brawn don't get penalised for their diffusers


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 29, 2009)

That was a great race!
The name "Brawn" definitely suits the car.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 29, 2009)

yep. awesome race. and what a noobish mistake by Kubica and Vettel. They totally ruined their chances to stand on podium!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2009)

What happened to Ferrari?  Its about time that these big teams gets the taste of humility.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 29, 2009)

I now don't give a dime about Ferrari and Mclaren . Though I am happy that Force India *is* faster than atleast one team on the grid . And Rubens is getting something what he really deserves. Hope to see Force India achieve something similar (not podium, but consistent finishes in points).


----------



## desiibond (Mar 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> What happened to Ferrari?  Its about time that these big teams gets the taste of humility.



Update: Truli fined again and Lewis Hamilton get the 3rd place. 

_The FIA officials ruled that the Toyota driver overtook Lewis Hamilton under the safety car, after losing third position to the world champion by running off the track._


Massa: First Ferrari did a really bad second pit stop which dropped him to 14th place from 3rd and then a mechanical failure. Deja Vu of 2008!!

Kimi: An error resulted in bang with barriers. Though it didn't do any major damage, his car lost all the pace and he finally retired. Hence, he will get advantage to change engine without penalty as he was unable to finish the race.

In another stewards' decision, Sebastian Vettel will be demoted ten places down (due to the incident with Kubica) the Malaysian Grand Prix grid in one week, and pay a $50,000 fine (for dangerously driving with a three wheeled car instead of stopping the car) to the FIA. 

I would say that Lewis and Barrichello were extremely lucky to be on podium and the reasons are:

1) Disastrous pit stop for Rosberg (21seconds) which ended his chances of getting into podium
2) Ferrari's issues that resulted in Massa and Kimi out of the race
3) Vettel and Kubica's incident


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2009)

What a debut by Brawn GP... 
Nice to see them win...

Sad to see Heikki unable to see the race though


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 30, 2009)

if people can't stop luis from getting points when his team isnt the best around image the havoc when they will be back to full strength.

good race new rules have added some masala to f1 for sure


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!

Hamilton excluded from Australian results, Trulli regains third

0 points for Hamilton and McLaren!!!!!!


Hurraaahh!!!

McLaren’s Lewis Hamilton has been disqualified from last weekend’s Australian Grand Prix after a second stewards’ investigation on Thursday decided both he and his team had provided ‘misleading' evidence during a hearing held after the Melbourne race.

Hamilton crossed the finish line in Australia in fourth, but was subsequently promoted to third after Toyota’s Jarno Trulli was handed a 25-second time penalty for passing his McLaren under the safety car during the race’s closing laps.

Stewards, however, decided to reinvestigate the incident after fresh evidence came to light and convened a second meeting in Sepang. After the hearing, the stewards issued the following statement:

“The Stewards having considered the new elements presented to them from the 2009 Australian Formula One Grand Prix, consider that driver No 1 Lewis Hamilton and the competitor Vodafone McLaren Mercedes acted in a manner prejudicial to the conduct of the event by providing evidence deliberately misleading to the Stewards at the hearing on Sunday 29th March 2009, a breach of Article 151c of the International Sporting Code.

"Under Article 158 of the International Sporting Code, the driver No 1 Lewis Hamilton and the competitor Vodafone McLaren Mercedes are excluded from the race classification for the 2009 Australian Grand Prix and the classification is amended accordingly."

In addition to Hamilton’s disqualification, Trulli’s penalty has been withdrawn and the Italian therefore regains his third place - and six world championship points.

Source: *www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2009/4/9113.html


----------



## red_devil (Apr 2, 2009)

waa !! AWESOME !!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2009)

btw, found this:

World's most expensive road accident: 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjjwkrYJ9r0


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow none of the usual championship contenders have gained any points this time except for Alonso. Jenson Button for the championship anyone?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

yes. he is THE contender this time 

2009 FORMULA 1 PETRONAS MALAYSIAN GRAND PRIX Practise 1:

1 Nico Rosberg 1:36.260 
2 Kazuki Nakajima 1:36.305 
3 Jenson Button 1:36.430 
4 Rubens Barrichello 1:36.487 
5 Felipe Massa 1:36.561 
6 Kimi Räikkönen 1:36.646 
7 Lewis Hamilton 1:36.699 
8 Mark Webber 1:36.703 
9 Sebastian Vettel 1:36.747 
10 Timo Glock 1:36.980 
11 Jarno Trulli 1:36.982 
12 Giancarlo Fisichella 1:37.025 
13 Robert Kubica	BMW 1:37.039 
14 Nelsinho Piquet 1:37.199 
15 Adrian Sutil 1:37.241
16 Fernando Alonso 1:37.395
17 Sebastien Buemi 1:37.634
18 Nick Heidfeld 1:37.640 
19 Sebastien Bourdais 1:38.022 
20 Heikki Kovalainen 1:38.483


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

hey guys what exactly happened in the hamilton case ?

i couldn't watch the race but from what i read, it is said that trulli went wide, lewis overtook him and then gave back the 3rd spot.. now what has he done wrong ? 

<or am i missing something ?>


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

what he did wrong is that he allowed Trulli to pass and didn't inform the same to stewards that he allowed Trulli to pass and since stewards thought that Trulli overtook without Lewis's permission, he was penalized (3rd place to 16th place).

When FIA came to know that it was Lewis that allowed Trulli to pass, they had to DISQ him.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

^ hmm..and i was wondering why even after he allowed trulli to pass why he was DQed (not that i wasn't happy with the DQ)

thanks mate


----------



## red_devil (Apr 4, 2009)

BUTTON on pole for malaysian GP 


Kimi 7th-- Massa 16th -- Hamilton 12th --- Alonso 10th

*starting grid :*


> Button, Trulli;
> Glock, Rosberg;
> Webber, Kubica;
> Raikkonen, Barrichello;
> ...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 4, 2009)

hope kimi and felipe can use their race experience to pull this 1 off atleast a podium finish.by the time we head to europe ferrari and most european manufacturers will get back on track


----------



## red_devil (Apr 4, 2009)

^ its difficult mate... kimi is starting at 7th and massa 16th which pretty much rules out massa's chances...

kimi depends on which side of the bed he wakes up tomorrow morning


----------



## red_devil (Apr 5, 2009)

Button wins again

nice race and a great start by Alonso ... the best use of KERS i've seen 

Bad bad race for the Ferrari's ... and Kimi's tyre decision was really unfortunate ... 

*i41.tinypic.com/28ngh5.png


----------



## desiibond (Apr 5, 2009)

what a farce!!!

Everyone warned of thunderstorms that come in the evening and Bernie didn't listen.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 18, 2009)

Vettel secured pole today. Awesome qualifying session. Looking forward to an even better race tomorrow.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 19, 2009)

More fantastically, how in the world did Fernando take 2nd :O

Tomorrow is going to be an exciting race as we all know the reputation of Fernando's starts. That first corner, that first corner .. .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also, don't discount the Brawns' pace.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 19, 2009)

> 1 S. Vettel Red Bull 1:36.184
> 2 F. Alonso Renault 1:36.381
> 3 M. Webber Red Bull 1:36.466
> 4 R. Barrichello Brawn GP 1:36.493
> ...



yeah tomorrow's race will be awesome !

and its also time to see how well the Brawn cars in general and Button in particular perform...as for Ferrari - i just hope to see either Kimi/Massa get Ferrari on the podium.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 19, 2009)

once again why is renault still sticking with nelson piquet


----------



## Rahim (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh so wonderful and i felt like giving a hard punch on the faces of McLaren & Ferrari ::::::::::
A new World Champion would be great.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 20, 2009)

look at the constructor points ferrari at 0 points with force india.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 20, 2009)

^ lol yeah..but its only a matter of time before they get back to their winning ways 


btw, Sutil blew up Force India's chance of overtaking Ferrari on the number of points


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah Sutil was unfortunate and so was Massa. Very entertaining race though.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 30, 2009)

*McLaren given suspended race ban*



> McLaren have been given a suspended three-race ban for misleading stewards at the Australian Grand Prix by motor sport's governing body, the FIA.
> 
> The British team admitted five charges of breaching Formula 1 rules at a special inquiry on Wednesday in Paris.
> 
> ...




more.............

hmmm...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 30, 2009)

nice. this years championship would've been a disaster if McLaren were banned. Nice decision


----------



## rollcage (May 14, 2009)

I uploaded this video for you guys..Check out,  *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLXz71Wu1QI 

Curious Case Of Jenson Button.. he  is rising and rising, 
from last to first in no time. Things can change so fast for some lucky people.  also check out the fantastic Song... Tell me which one is it? I cant recognise it..

*Rise and Rise of Jenson Button* (youtube link)
rate the video.. to 5stars

Regards


----------



## girish.g (May 14, 2009)

what happened this weekend?? completely missed it.


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2009)

This season is so boring without Ferrari................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.. I have now started watching MotoGP instead.


----------



## girish.g (May 14, 2009)

lol.jenson button won again.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 14, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> This season is so boring without Ferrari................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.. I have now started watching MotoGP instead.


Are you kidding?? IMO this season is damn interesting! In the previous years, the Ferraris and the Mclarens used to dominate, with the Renos challenging them occasionally. But this season, the gap between the teams has reduced. Just watch the qualifying sessions. The top 10 are usually separated by just a few milliseconds.

My friend, learn to see a colour other than red


----------



## rollcage (May 14, 2009)

^ ya I completely agree.. it has become more interesting...

Red Bull's Sebastian Vettel has amazing speed, he is such a nice fellow.. enjoys his time in f1. BrawnF1 has surprised every1 .. earlier i was said on ferrari .. but i seems to enjoying it now. jenson Button paitence at Hondaf1 finally paidoff.. beleive it or not.. he is driving good. its sad that in all in all its comes to the car.. if u have the car u win.. massa, kimi, leviws, fat ass fernando alonso all are siting ducks in the season so far.. 

*Do you guys like the video? Please tell me the song!* 



girish.g said:


> what happened this weekend?? completely missed it.


dude.. you missed a lot.. this race weekend was action packed. Jenson Won, Rubens was quick I think he should have won, brawngp did worng there, Redbull is amazingly quick. I saw ferrari and mclaren enj. talking to each other thats a rare.. and one thing is same ForceIndia is as usual backlogger 
 but noworries.. I always miss out on StarSports because I hate their coverage .. they dont show the preview and testing sessions. Also that steave slater is very old now.. he is very bad a commentator..I have stopped watching Startsports now. I enjoy the BBC UK recording now. they are much better. way better. You should try that too..


----------



## Kenu (May 15, 2009)

^ thanx ... the video is very good. what which song is it? anyone?

.. and What a race man... what a race...

Rubens crosses Button before first corner, felipe cross vettel out of nowhere.. wow..
but then usual 1st corner crash of the middle grid.. trulli goes-off in his tyota but what the hell force india was doing there.. he comes and crash into jarno ?? why?
then toro rosos gone. .. kimi was unlucky again... but he really needs a think over.. he doent behave like a champ.. he doesnt love to be part of f1 he just does it.. and goes home..
gr8 part was buttun pass hamilton who was a lap down.. cool
i really felt pitty for rubens he couldnt win bcoz brawn change strategy,,
and ferrari ****ed up big time .. they didnt put enough fuel for massa.. bad..  too  bad..

and Mark saying the F-word on Live TV.. PRICELESS 

*Ferrari
Felipe Massa (6th)*:
"It's a real shame to have lost two places in the final stages, even if we've finally made it to the scoreboard. We knew we couldn't match the pace of the Brawns but we had managed to get ahead of the Red Bulls and, but for the fuel problem, I could have certainly stayed ahead of Vettel and Alonso. The final part of the race was a pain. I was already struggling on the harder tyres and then I had to try and save fuel as much as possible, while at the same time staying ahead of Vettel. Then the team told that if I wanted to make it to the finish, I would have to let Vettel by and slow down a lot: if I had made another pit stop I would have finished out of the points. Today, the car's pace on the softer tyre was reasonably good, even if we're still lacking a few tenths, but at least we are back to fighting for the top places."

*News:*
BARCELONA, Spain — *Rubens Barrichello* made it clear to Brawn GP on Sunday that he will not willingly play second fiddle to teammate Jenson Button, after a strategy change at the Spanish Grand Prix may have cost him victory in favour of the championship leader.

Button was quick to point out that he believed Barrichello had the better strategy.
"Our strategy said that a three-stop was quicker - full stop," Button underlined. "I don't ever want to go down that avenue."
Barrichello was puzzled why the team made the decision.
"I had the race in my hands and I was quite surprised when they told me they were switching Jenson to two (stops)," Barrichello said. "I would like to understand why they changed that."
Barrichello started well but then said he could barely keep the car on the Circuit de Catalunya track over the last stint as Button pulled away for a 13-second win.
"My third set of tires was not good ... I couldn't keep my pace up. From there on it was a struggle, a big struggle to keep the car on the track," said Barrichello, whose last race win came at the Chinese GP in 2004. "The race was finished and that's the way it went. There's no way I'm going to sit here crying over this or that."


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 29, 2009)

wooot!! Michael Schumacher is coming back! I wonder how well he'll do with the car though.


----------



## rollcage (Jul 30, 2009)

wow...  awesome..

man he will be good for sure. he car drive the car upside down.

as for wining the race its difficult bcoz the car is as per Massa specifications.. and if the car doesnt suit a driver style.. it makes at 1/10of a second per lap.. and thats huge..
so it all depends if schumi can train himself back in 3weeks 9mind you f1 drivers are fittest) and then ferrari can give him a wining car.. bcoz they havnt won a single race in this season.. so if Michael gets on podium its huge for the fans..

He is god.. i love him...


----------



## Rahim (Jul 30, 2009)

Great News!!!!!!!! Now some excitement in this boring season.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 30, 2009)

the test driver should've got it imo coz ferrari's not gonna change nything now.but michael for 1 more time,hell yeah


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

^^IMO, there is lot of difference between a test driver and race driver. But they should've considered Ralf Schumacher who has lot of experience. I seriously want MS to play a more behind-the-screens role than to jump into cockpit at this time. 

but who knows, he can once again turn this car into a uncatchable car.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 30, 2009)

^ RALF?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

yes. Ralf. He just ended up in wrong car for most of his career. He is a talented driver (nowhere near to MS though)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 30, 2009)

Schumi! Schumi! Schumi!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 31, 2009)

^But he is 40 and the car is not that competitive imo. Lets see what happens after this euphoria dies down.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 31, 2009)

^ It will be enough for many just to see the legend in that red machine once again, even if he doesn't finish the race!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 31, 2009)

for the first time,schumi will have more cams on him than the pit babes


----------



## rollcage (Aug 1, 2009)

true 

and the point is i think he is just here for few races only. bcoz as it appears he is not in a winning car.


----------

